# Gunbound password problems.



## user198 (Feb 27, 2009)

I am having problems with my gunbound revolution account when resetting password, I couldn't find anywhere on their site www.gunbound.ijji.com that would help me with the problem, my account is called bullets and it was never banned, I last logged on it in augest of '08 and I have just reinstalled the game to play on it and I remembered my password with no problem but it doesn't seem to work so I sent a email request for the account for password reset and then had no problems resetting the password on the email but when I go to login on the game site it says that it is incorrect, I have reset it many times but it still says that the password is incorrect and im typing it right. Anyone on these forums able to help with this?


----------



## user198 (Feb 27, 2009)

And also I never had this problem before the date of augest '08. I also heard about a update that they added encrypted password system and that was around the date I started having problems.


Also can a mod move this thread to the Online gaming help section, because this is an online only game.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

remake your account

and there's nothing else we can do


----------

